# e-Sword has a new look and version



## 4ndr3w (Jul 27, 2005)

http://www.e-sword.net/


----------



## just_grace (Jul 27, 2005)

*Thanks...*

Upgrading...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 27, 2005)

Got it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 27, 2005)

Cool beans. I love my e-sword.


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 27, 2005)

Updating.


----------



## bond-servant (Jul 28, 2005)

Cool! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Apologist4Him (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4ndr3w_
> http://www.e-sword.net/



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BrianBowman (Aug 18, 2005)

Andrew,

Where are you at in Southern Missouri? I grew up in the Branson/Springfield area; definitely *not* Calvinist country 

... tons of Pentecostals (the Assemblies of God "Vatican" is in Springfield) and Baptists of the Arminian variety.


----------



## Apologist4Him (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> Andrew,
> 
> Where are you at in Southern Missouri? I grew up in the Branson/Springfield area; definitely *not* Calvinist country



I was born and have lived in the Branson/Springfield area 99% of my life, and you're spot on, this is definitely not Calvinist country, and one of the reasons I'm bummed out.  



> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_... tons of Pentecostals (the Assemblies of God "Vatican" is in Springfield) and Baptists of the Arminian variety.



Yep, and those are the two denominations I attended with my parents, when I was a kid. On top of that I attended public schools. I guess you realize it's nearly a miracle that I'm a Calvinist. Soli Deo Gloria!



[Edited on 8-19-2005 by Apologist4Him]


----------

